# Soap Drying racks?



## danielle22033 (Sep 14, 2013)

What do you use to dry your soap? I was thinking of buying some bread trays, however I am having a very hard time finding anywhere to buy them from?! Any space saving suggestions for drying soap?

Thanks


----------



## Jaccart789 (Sep 14, 2013)

I use those cookie/cooling rack.


----------



## hypnotoad (Sep 14, 2013)

Yes, I also just invested in a set of cookie cooling racks and it's really freeing up space.  I can actually use my desk again for other things!


----------



## Jaccart789 (Sep 14, 2013)

I believe it! I just started this and one of my guest rooms is exploding with soap making stuff.  I thought about getting a bakers rack or some kind of shelving unit to be more organized. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Ann Miller (Sep 14, 2013)

I use old screens. Get them free, sometimes!


----------



## Kleine Teufel (Sep 14, 2013)

I have some of the paper tray things that I got for free that I use. We bought the brackets and such to put a shelving unit in the soap room for curing and maybe finished product, but I haven't had a chance to put them up yet.


----------



## Stakie (Sep 14, 2013)

My fiance is making me a drying rack. Trying to find a good bookshelf to make it out of.


----------



## onugs (Sep 14, 2013)

I use the big bread trays. I traded those for services in my salon, in total I have 30 trays with two rolling carriers. Each tray will hold 70+ bars of soap.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## danielle22033 (Sep 14, 2013)

How did you get a hold of them? I have been desperately trying to find a bread tray supplier.


----------



## onugs (Sep 14, 2013)

I just went up to the bread guy and asked if he had any extras. He asked how many I wanted and I said as many as you can spare! LOL I then offered him our services.

He had no issues at all. He owned the route and the trays so... why not. I have no idea how much they cost, you could offer your soap.

edit: 27 trays


----------



## savonierre (Sep 15, 2013)

I use the cheap ventilated plastic shelves from wally world you can make them as tall as you like..


----------



## onugs (Sep 15, 2013)

That's a great idea. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## danielle22033 (Sep 15, 2013)

savonierre said:


> I use the cheap ventilated plastic shelves from wally world you can make them as tall as you like..



Is there anyway that you could paste a link in here for me to see what you mean?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 15, 2013)

I bought two of these at Target and put all 6 shelves on 4 posts. Click for Link. 
Two for $70. Nicely designed and easy to assemble.
The Misses allowed me to put the rack on the built-in mirrored shelf on our stairway. Nice and Airy!


----------



## Lindy (Sep 15, 2013)

http://www.webstaurantstore.com/adv...en-lift-for-front-load-pan-racks/109ORLB.html

Take a look at this one!  The price is amazing....


----------



## tkine (Sep 15, 2013)

Lindy said:


> http://www.webstaurantstore.com/adv...en-lift-for-front-load-pan-racks/109ORLB.html
> 
> Take a look at this one!  The price is amazing....



I bought a used one from Craigslist for $50, so that is a VERY good price for new ones.  I cut down the 20" Rubbermaid Shelving to fit the rack.  I love the air flow, & I put a small fan, facing down, to turn on often to help in drying/circulation.


----------



## ShayShay (Sep 15, 2013)

I use the Algot rack from ikea with the wire basket drawers: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/categories/departments/bedroom/11468/


----------



## SudsyPM (Sep 15, 2013)

I bought this rack from Gardner's Supply. Love it.








Sent from Holistic Blends Soap Co. iPhone


----------



## danielle22033 (Sep 15, 2013)

Thank you so much everyone for all of your suggestions they are all fantastic!


----------



## CrafterAl (Sep 15, 2013)

You can use something like these storage shelves:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001KYJQMI/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20.

The ones I use can hold about 100 bars per shelf.

Put deli paper down to put the soap on.

Here's an idea...

If you want to double the shelves in the same space, do this.

Get another set of shelves.

Then cut the 12 vertical pieces for one unit in half lengthwise. So instead of being about 18 inches end to end, the vertical pieces are 9 inches end to end.

Now you have 24 short vertical pieces.

Now put your eight sets of shelves ( 4 from one set and 4 from the other) together with your 24 short vertical pieces.

You now have 8 shelves for storage of 800 bars in a space about 34x14x57 inches.

Total cost of about $60.

Shop locally for the shelves at home supply stores. Get sturdy racks. Some are pretty flimsy. Get solid shelves too, not the ones with lots of holes in them.


----------



## SugarandOats (Nov 8, 2013)

Ok I'm def feeling the bread bins! But just where to get them in miami? Hummm

sugar & oats


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 8, 2013)

I have the large shelving like Nevadas.  I've purchased 4 of them and used 2 sets of shelving on each unit.  I can cure a load of soap.  I like the shelving so I have easy access to the soap.  Unlike the bread racks where you would have to continually move them to gain access to the soap on the bottom.


----------



## SugarandOats (Nov 8, 2013)

Shunt do u have pictures

sugar & oats


----------



## Tienne (Nov 8, 2013)

Up at our shops and at the green grocer's, they get their mushrooms delivered in blue ventilated plastic trays. They look a lot like those bread baskets further up the thread, only smaller. I reckon they can each hold around 30- 40 soaps on edge. They are stackable and they just throw them among the other boxes they put out for customers to pack their groceries in, so they are FREE! They are really good for drying the year's harvest of onions and potatoes in too and for drying flowers and for keeping flower bulbs in and I even use one as a giant sieve for cleaning out the bottom of the chicken coop. LOL  I think I must have at least 40 of those trays around the place and in the garage. Ask at the store nearest you that sells mushrooms if they have any mushroom trays to give away. They are perfect for curing soaps and the price is unbeatable. 

I found a picture of of those mushroom trays. Here's what they look like:


----------



## fabiola (Nov 8, 2013)

danielle22033 said:


> How did you get a hold of them? I have been desperately trying to find a bread tray supplier.



Try Sam's club or Costco, they have the best prices, the other options are craigslist or second hand stores....


----------



## SugarandOats (Nov 8, 2013)

Thank you thank you thank you!!!

sugar & oats


----------



## roseb (Nov 9, 2013)

I just found a very large, two tier shoe rack at a yard sale for $1!  It will hold about 50 bars!  Now I can get rid of those ugly pepsi cola plastic racks!


----------



## paillo (Nov 9, 2013)

I use bakers' racks. My house is full of them! I use them not only for curing soap, but up and down the hallway and along room walls for soap supply storage. We need a bigger house! But the bakers' racks are great. I got mine from Wally World.


----------



## jodym (Nov 10, 2013)

*drying soap*

i use those small indoor green houses i purchased at walmart actually bought 2 and added the racks to the one so i have i think 8 drying shelves works perfect!


----------



## honeysuds (Nov 10, 2013)

I have something like this, I make small 2.4lb batches and each shelf holds 2 of those comfortably. I'm sure I could fit 3 batches if I crammed them. I also bough those plastic needle point sheets and cut to fit the shelves so the air circulates on the bottom of the bars and I never have to worry about proper airing.


http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001F51ADK/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## SugarandOats (Nov 11, 2013)

I live in south fl and I'm absolutely getting no luck at alllllll with the bread and mushroom racks 

sugar & oats


----------



## Tienne (Nov 12, 2013)

SugarandOats said:


> I live in south fl and I'm absolutely getting no luck at alllllll with the bread and mushroom racks
> 
> sugar & oats



I tried doing an online search and found this place below that sells uses boxes and crates cheap, BUT I am not sure if they only sell in larger amounts, it doesn't say, but maybe if one called them and asked really nicely then some nice person on the other end might relent and send you a few? They have *lots* of different kinds, some are free and some are dirt cheap. Worth a try, maybe? 

http://www.spareboxes.com/


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 12, 2013)

onugs said:


> I use the big bread trays. I traded those for services in my salon, in total I have 30 trays with two rolling carriers. Each tray will hold 70+ bars of soap.
> 
> I use similiar trays, mine are not quite as deep as these. I get them from a farmer buddy at one of my markets for a dollar. They are the type they use for transporting product and they collapse flat for storage. When my rack is full these help fill in for drying space. :-D


----------



## Smauf (Mar 19, 2014)

If you use something like a cooling rack for the soap, does it leave grid marks on the soap?  Or do you put the soap on a cookie sheet, and then place in the cooling rack?  If you use something that allows air to come in from the bottom, do you still need to rotate the soap to cure evenly?


----------



## Sinful7 (Mar 19, 2014)

Ann Miller said:


> I use old screens. Get them free, sometimes!



Great idea!!!


----------



## danielle22033 (Mar 21, 2014)

Smauf said:


> If you use something like a cooling rack for the soap, does it leave grid marks on the soap?  Or do you put the soap on a cookie sheet, and then place in the cooling rack?  If you use something that allows air to come in from the bottom, do you still need to rotate the soap to cure evenly?



No, you do not have to rotate if the soap is getting air from the bottom too.  And as for the cooling rack I highly doubt it will considering when the soap in finished curing itès pretty hard.


----------



## Lbrown123 (Mar 22, 2014)

I use those wire shelves from the hardware store for now. I saw one home made thingy that looks like a bread rack on Pinterest that uses these shelves in a cabinet. Hope to make one soon.


----------



## Jeanea (Mar 22, 2014)

I use wilton stackable cooling racks on a bookshelf. I stack them as high as I can on the shelves and put them away when not needed. I can cure about 15# of soap per box. I love them.


----------



## nonna oakie (Aug 7, 2018)

danielle22033 said:


> How did you get a hold of them? I have been desperately trying to find a bread tray supplier.



WWW.USPLASTIC.COM  HAS THEM FOR 12.48


----------



## Relle (Aug 7, 2018)

nonna oakie said:


> WWW.USPLASTIC.COM  HAS THEM FOR 12.48


This post from the OP is 5 years old. I doubt the OP will see this.


----------



## lucycat (Aug 7, 2018)

I purchased the small shoe racks at Sam's.  They can stand on top of each other;  Three for me holds over 250 bars of soap in my laundry room.  They aren't as stable as the baker's rack but hold more and fit my space much better.

I don't like to put the soap directly on the shelf because I don't want to bend to get them out;  I use the cardboard trays that hold the plants I purchase at the nursery.  I line with freezer paper and each cardboard "tray" holds 40 bars and fits on the shelf perfectly.  Then I can just remove a tray which is a lot easier to me than loading and unloading a shelf.


----------



## Holly8991 (Aug 7, 2018)

I use those heavy duty plastic drink  trays that Coke or Pepsi products come in.  A friend of mine has a vending route and gives me all I want.  They stack great!


----------



## earlene (Aug 7, 2018)

I have a few of those, too.  I buy them at thrift stores whenever I can find them.


Holly8991 said:


> I use those heavy duty plastic drink  trays that Coke or Pepsi products come in.  A friend of mine has a vending route and gives me all I want.  They stack great!


----------



## Alzie (Aug 9, 2018)

I use silverware dishwasher trays for restaurants, they are sturdy, hold a lot of weight, stackable and affordable online here https://www.webstaurantstore.com/4205/dish-and-flatware-racks.html?filter=type:combination-racks.  Same as onugs, I have them on a rolling base.


----------

